# Im so DeaD!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*I wish I didn't stop by Cam's Aquatic this morning

I wish the fish didn't eat the shrimp*

and

*I wish Cam's dad didn't accept my offer*

else

*I wouldn't get this.....*

It's so hard for me to pass it up

11" AT 

I am so dead... no place to hide the fish >...<


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

w00t!

Impulse buy ftw! lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL 

Not bad


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

how much do they go for, thats really nice


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a solution for you...I will take it from you

BTW, very nice looking AT.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> w00t!
> 
> Impulse buy ftw! lol






Gts-ter said:


> how much do they go for, thats really nice


seen some baby AT (American Tiger Datnoid) at Dragon's Aquarium for $14.99 each

and some larger AT (3"+) at Lucky's Aquarium for $29 each



dl88dl said:


> I have a solution for you...I will take it from you
> 
> BTW, very nice looking AT.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crap thats a biggie!  Just say your holding it for someone lol


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Bigfishy...got a big fishy


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's so hard to resist...

AND AGAIN....

It looks so similar to a ST (Siamese Tiger Datnoid / Widebar )

I JUST COULDN'T pass it up at all! >..<

I admit I am a fishaholic! 

and

CAM's Aquatic carried the BEST datnoid that I haven't seen in years...


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Those Dats need a more cheerful surrounding to colour up.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey blackninja, that is a beautiful dat.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Hey blackninja, that is a beautiful dat.


Thanks Dave. Always good to hear from you.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AT's Puppy's Eye

(Begging For Food)


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Why is the water level so low?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Why is the water level so low?


the tank is drilled


----------

